# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  sad....

## anjica

RTL i autosjedalice
reakcija RODE

----------


## sorciere

> RTL i autosjedalice
> reakcija RODE


vidjela   :Grin:  

drugi put stavi sve u naslov   :Wink:  ... dok se otvori topik - ode prilog  :?

----------


## ana.m

Vidjela.... :D .

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> RTL i autosjedalice
> reakcija RODE
> 
> 
> vidjela   
> 
> drugi put stavi sve u naslov   ... dok se otvori topik - ode prilog  :?


dok bi ja sve napisala, ne bih ni stigla vidjeti prilog
ovo je bilo turbobrzinski pisano  :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

u 19.15, udarne vijesti na Novoj.   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> u 19.15, udarne vijesti na Novoj.


moram sjest na daljinski   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u 19.15, udarne vijesti na Novoj.  
> 
> 
> moram sjest na daljinski


Ja već jesam...evo počinje

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

gledala sam...sa svekrvom i njen komentar "pa kak je auto skršen svejedno da je djete i bilo u autosjedalici isto bi se desilo " poludila sam... stvarno se nekim ljudima nemože objasniti koliko je važna autosjedalica, i da bi dijete možda preživjelo da je imalo imalo pametne roditelje..   :Mad:

----------


## ana.m

> gledala sam...sa svekrvom i njen komentar "pa kak je auto skršen svejedno da je djete i bilo u autosjedalici isto bi se desilo " poludila sam... stvarno se nekim ljudima nemože objasniti koliko je važna autosjedalica, i da bi dijete možda preživjelo da je imalo imalo pametne roditelje..


Joooooooooooooj   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ana.m

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma san prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Cekam:

----------


## anjica

:Cekam:

----------


## sorciere

> 



 :?   :Cekam:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

A kaj čekate? :?

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

gotov je prilog,a to ste čekale  :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> A kaj čekate? :?


pa prilog... a i nije bio baš nešto dugačak   :Mad:  ... zato će o nogometu 15 minuta   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mamma san

> LiNa ČoKoLiNa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kaj čekate? :?
> 
> 
> pa prilog... a i nije bio baš nešto dugačak   ... zato će o nogometu 15 minuta


BAš  :/

----------


## ana.m

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  LiNa ČoKoLiNa prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, puno je bitnije kaj su radili u BIH i Americi, nogomet i izbori   :/ .
Prekratak prilog.

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

A ubojstva dijece u Njemačkoj od vlastitih majki ..ja nemogu vjerovati!

----------


## ana.m

> A ubojstva dijece u Njemačkoj od vlastitih majki ..ja nemogu vjerovati!


Da strašno je to, ali ovo je naš problem kojem treba stati na kraj i kojem treba puno više od 2 minute medijskog prostora.

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

> LiNa ČoKoLiNa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ubojstva dijece u Njemačkoj od vlastitih majki ..ja nemogu vjerovati!
> 
> 
> Da strašno je to, ali ovo je naš problem kojem treba stati na kraj i kojem treba puno više od 2 minute medijskog prostora.


 Istina ! sorry kaj sam uletila s tim ,ali sam se zgrozila

----------


## ana.m

A jeste vidjeli dnevnik na našem svemočnom HRT-u???  :shock:  :?   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Oni se bave prometnim znakovima i utješno im je što je broj poginulih u padu?!?!?!?!?!  Ajme katastrofa!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Paulita

> gledala sam...sa svekrvom i njen komentar "pa kak je auto skršen svejedno da je djete i bilo u autosjedalici isto bi se desilo " poludila sam... stvarno se nekim ljudima nemože objasniti koliko je važna autosjedalica, i da bi dijete možda preživjelo da je imalo imalo pametne roditelje..


Nešto slično je rekla i moja mama  :Mad:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ako se smijem nadovezati, i mene ljuti sto se u nasim medijima previse pozornosti daje manje bitnim stvarima, a premalo se bavimo onim najbitnijim a to je nasom djecom (iako ja jos nisam mama).Nazalost nisam gledala vas prilog pa ne mogu komentirati ali jeste mm.Sto se autosjedalica tice, zgrazala sam se nad svojom jetrvom kako je dijete svaki dan bilo u autu bez nje pa sam joj za 1. rodjendan (prosle godine) odlucila kupiti jednu bolju.Sad je vise ne vade iz auta, hvala Bogu.Mogu ovdje jos samo dodati svaka cast svim Rodama na nesebicnom i upornom radu na promicanju prava ali i odgovornosti roditelja i djece.   :Naklon:

----------


## camel

> svaka cast svim Rodama na nesebicnom i upornom radu na promicanju prava ali i odgovornosti roditelja i djece.


x

----------

